# Too much heel overhang on Flow NXT



## WorstPlayer (Jan 25, 2011)

Tried setting up my Flow NXT's but am running into a brick wall. 

I've set the binding evenly on the board but when I put my boot (k2 darko) in and attempt to put the powerstrap on, there is a lot of heel overhang.

The rear top straps won't go out any further. They are barely on the last teeth.

The highback is pushed all the way to the front either so I can't adjust that.

I don't know what else to do? :dunno:


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Unscrew the disks that hold your bindings to the board and rotate them 90, 180, or 270 degrees. At least one on these will allow you to get the binding to sit correctly on the board. Just make sure both left and right discs are oriented the same way.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

What he said.

The disks on the NXTs (all Flows, I think) have multiple hole patterns and are asymmetrical, so depending on how you bolt them to the board, they can be offset left, right, forward or back. From the picture, it looks like you've got them bolted with a bias to heelside.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

plus what size are the bindings Med or Lrg??


----------



## WorstPlayer (Jan 25, 2011)

The bindings are a Large. My boot size is a 10.5

Thx for the replies so far.

One question though is, I've centered the binding evenly on the board. Maybe the picture angle is a bit to the side so it appears the binding is severely to the heelside.

But, there is so much overhang on the heelside. I can't move the highback forward as it's already pushed to the front? Or is there something else I need to adjust.

Another thing is, the top rear strap is barely hanging on by the last teeth. It's as if though the strap isn't long enough?

I'll try moving the disc plate veritically. It's currently set horizontally.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

#1 you want to center yourself more than centering your binding on the board. If your heel is hanging off, adjust the binding forward as stated earlier 

#2 in regards the amount of teeth you have left on your power strap. Your boot is not laced up so it is much larger than it is going to be when it is laced onto your foot. It will easily take a couple of inches off of the circumference of the boot giving you more strap to play with.

#3 adjust your highback back out and the strap will have more teeth if that bothers you. you are on the upper side of size range for this binding with 11.5 being the biggest it is made for. With a 10.5 I would personally have gone with an XL but I have ridin flows the past 5 years and know how they fit....

#4 You are using K2 boots which are bulkier than most boots I have tried... You are lucky they fit at all in the bindings. I have a pair of k2s but dont ever use them any more because of this. I got some flow boots and they are much more comfortable and work with the bindings alot better.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Argo said:


> #1 you want to center yourself more than centering your binding on the board. If your heel is hanging off, adjust the binding forward as stated earlier
> 
> #2 in regards the amount of teeth you have left on your power strap. Your boot is not laced up so it is much larger than it is going to be when it is laced onto your foot. It will easily take a couple of inches off of the circumference of the boot giving you more strap to play with.
> 
> ...


+1 This except I quite like K2 boots for the Harshmellow 

Agree about the bulkiness of them though.

By the way, looks like you have the toe/heel ramps at stock position. Pull them out some more so they sit under the contact points or your boots.


----------



## WorstPlayer (Jan 25, 2011)

Thx for the replies.

Damnit, the store doesn't have the NXT's in XL. Plus, I wouldn't be able to return the Darko boots either.

 Hopefully, I can manage to get the boots evenly in.


----------



## HuskyFlip (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm "only" a first year rider, but the experience I do have is with setting up my Flow Quattros and agree it's a little frustrating. Don't give up on your bindings/boots combo, though. I have Motos in 10.5, which I think are pretty bulky and they fit in L bindings fine, even though at first they appeared to be way too big. Looking at your pic, I think the overhang has you trying to move your boot _forward_ in the binding, thereby pushing the straps out to their ends. Have you tried moving your boot _back_ in the binding so it's against the highback and adjusting the heelpad back to it's rear-most position? Moving the boot back would give your straps more room to cinch down and eliminate that space between the boot and highback. Then with the boot mostly dialed in, I think the mounting plate has got to give you enough options to center everything on the board. The Flow YouTube video said that mounting the plate horizontally will give you more options edge to edge, which is where you'd mitigate an overhang problem. Just some thoughts...FWIW...YMMV 

Good luck to ya'! Worst case, find a shop kid or someone else well-versed in setting up Flows to help, but I don't think the answer is to return things (if you could).


----------



## WorstPlayer (Jan 25, 2011)

HuskyFlip said:


> I'm "only" a first year rider, but the experience I do have is with setting up my Flow Quattros and agree it's a little frustrating. Don't give up on your bindings/boots combo, though. I have Motos in 10.5, which I think are pretty bulky and they fit in L bindings fine, even though at first they appeared to be way too big. *Looking at your pic, I think the overhang has you trying to move your boot forward in the binding, thereby pushing the straps out to their ends.*
> 
> _Absolutely correct._
> 
> ...


Bolded your points and underlined my answers. =P


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Thing is, I have the NXT-ATs, large size, and I'm a 10.5 boot (Ride Jackson Boa). The setup is fine for me. I'll try to take some pix tonight and post them so you can compare. Hate to harp, but I think it's a binding plate issue.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

If you moved the whole highback forward on the binding then this is where your strap problems are coming from. Your boot is definitely towards the bigger range of the spectrum of boots that will fit in a a large size Flow so there is absolutely no reason you should have moved that thing forward. They come brand new out of the box with them set all the way back. Leave them that way. Your overhang problem is caused solely by the way you have your discs oriented on the board. Don't screw with other adjustments in an attempt to fix this! That would be like noticing that your car pulls to the left and then deflating your right tire to compensate instead of fixing the alignment. Put all the adjustments back to the way they were when you just pulled them out of the box and experiment with the way you mount the disks. This WILL fix the problem. After you have them mounted evenly on the board then you can pull out the toe and heel ramps a bit so they sit under the contact points of your boot.


----------



## WorstPlayer (Jan 25, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> If you moved the whole highback forward on the binding then this is where your strap problems are coming from. Your boot is definitely towards the bigger range of the spectrum of boots that will fit in a a large size Flow so there is absolutely no reason you should have moved that thing forward. They come brand new out of the box with them set all the way back. Leave them that way. Your overhang problem is caused solely by the way you have your discs oriented on the board. Don't screw with other adjustments in an attempt to fix this! That would be like noticing that your car pulls to the left and then deflating your right tire to compensate instead of fixing the alignment. Put all the adjustments back to the way they were when you just pulled them out of the box and experiment with the way you mount the disks. This WILL fix the problem. After you have them mounted evenly on the board then you can pull out the toe and heel ramps a bit so they sit under the contact points of your boot.


I haven't moved anything. The highback and the baseplate are the default locations how they came out of the box.

I just assumed the highback was pushed all the way to the front right out of the box. Looking at the notch, it just looked like it was all the way to the front. (Are you able to tell from the picture I posted in the original post? I'm a beginner to all of this so I probably have no idea what I'm talking about. )

Like you mentioned, in an attempt to fix this I unscrewed the top rear strap and highback. But once I unscrewed it and realized how complicated it all looked, I quickly set it and screwed it back in :laugh:

I have the plate set in as:

ooo ooo
ooo ooo
ooo ooo
ooo

Jeez, this is pretty difficult. Or I'm just really dumb and should stay away from snowboarding.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Rotate the disks if you haven't already. Ignore centering the binding. Center the boot.


----------



## HuskyFlip (Mar 2, 2010)

Okay, I still we can get you there. When I asked if the heel pad was as far back as it would go, I was referring to the adjustable (or so I saw in the Flow vid) heel "ramp" on the base plate, not the high back. The vid showed a screw that you loosen and the heel section of the base plate should slide back and give your boot sole something to stand on. VID link See around 01:30. This should eliminate most of the boot 'overhanging' the binding's baseplate, which is one of the two ways we're talking 'overhang'. My boots only stick out past the baseplate by about a half inch in the front and in the back, and I don't think I even have adjustable ramps.

The other 'overhang' is your boot in relation to the board. As someone said, don't worry about centering the mounting disk or the whole binding on your board. It's your boot that has to be centered to eliminate toe and heel drag. Looking at the mounting disk, there's a good 1.75 - 2 inches of range you should have to work with, in that you can go about an inch toward the toe edge or an inch toward the heel edge of the board.

Again, work on setting up the boot so it fits correctly in the binding first. Let us know how you make out adjusting the foot ramps, especially the heel ramp and post a pic if possible.


----------



## WorstPlayer (Jan 25, 2011)

HuskyFlip said:


> Okay, I still we can get you there. When I asked if the heel pad was as far back as it would go, I was referring to the adjustable (or so I saw in the Flow vid) heel "ramp" on the base plate, not the high back. The vid showed a screw that you loosen and the heel section of the base plate should slide back and give your boot sole something to stand on. VID link See around 01:30. This should eliminate most of the boot 'overhanging' the binding's baseplate, which is one of the two ways we're talking 'overhang'. My boots only stick out past the baseplate by about a half inch in the front and in the back, and I don't think I even have adjustable ramps.
> 
> The other 'overhang' is your boot in relation to the board. As someone said, don't worry about centering the mounting disk or the whole binding on your board. It's your boot that has to be centered to eliminate toe and heel drag. Looking at the mounting disk, there's a good 1.75 - 2 inches of range you should have to work with, in that you can go about an inch toward the toe edge or an inch toward the heel edge of the board.
> 
> Again, work on setting up the boot so it fits correctly in the binding first. Let us know how you make out adjusting the foot ramps, especially the heel ramp and post a pic if possible.


Thx for the inputs. I was looking at that video at the 1:30 mark. 

Correct me if I'm wrong but, that just seems to move the highback front or back only right? The heel ramp I've adjusted accordingly.

Right now, I've rotated the binding disc and have been able to move the bindings up a bit. Hopefully this means the heel overhang is reduced.

Will try to post some pics up later tonight. Thx for all the help so far.


----------



## WorstPlayer (Jan 25, 2011)

Thx for everyone's help.

I think I've got the heel overhang reduced to an acceptible level now.

As people suggested, I moved the binding disc to a position of:

o o o
o o o
o o o o

o o o o
o o o
o o o

The heel overhang is slightly less than 1/4 of an inch now. Definitely better than what it was before.


----------



## HuskyFlip (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice. 1/4" shouldn't present any significant riding issues. To get rid of that, you'd probably have to go to a wide board.


----------



## WorstPlayer (Jan 25, 2011)

Actually, I worded it wrong.

What I meant to say was that compared to the toes, the heel comes out in the back a little less than 1/4 inch. So roughly a 1/4 inch difference between the heel and toe.

But my toes and heels still evenly (almost) hang over the boards edge about an inch, give or take.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

WorstPlayer said:


> Actually, I worded it wrong.
> 
> What I meant to say was that compared to the toes, the heel comes out in the back a little less than 1/4 inch. So roughly a 1/4 inch difference between the heel and toe.
> 
> But my toes and heels still evenly (almost) hang over the boards edge about an inch, give or take.


What angles are your bindings at right now? You could always attempt to alter your stance to help reduce overhang. It's great if you're already at an acceptable level, but if not; Altering your angles to 15/-15 might help.


----------



## WorstPlayer (Jan 25, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> What angles are your bindings at right now? You could always attempt to alter your stance to help reduce overhang. It's great if you're already at an acceptable level, but if not; Altering your angles to 15/-15 might help.


I'm at 15/-15.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

WorstPlayer said:


> Actually, I worded it wrong.
> 
> What I meant to say was that compared to the toes, the heel comes out in the back a little less than 1/4 inch. So roughly a 1/4 inch difference between the heel and toe.
> 
> But my toes and heels still evenly (almost) hang over the boards edge about an inch, give or take.


I think that should be fine, as long as it's approximate. Unless you're doing some very hard carving, I'm not sure you'll get drag. A wide board may help, but I wear a 7.5 boot and I get overhang on a 151 SL. The flip side is it gives you more leverage. :laugh:


----------

